

Ask HN: Save my dying company. Android dev team for hire. - threethirty

I&#x27;ve shared a bit of my story and I really appreciate all the kind words I&#x27;ve received so far (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7809766)<p>At this point a project of mere $20K would buy me several months to fix up the issues due to my faulty financial planning. If you know anyone who needs Android dev, I’d be happy to help. Our main area is Android, but we can do general Java dev, Haskell, Ruby, and web dev (not as experienced as in Android).<p>I myself can join your team on a full-time basis for some period too (and that way I can pay my employees using my pay cheques). I can send you my resume if you leave your email address in the comments.<p>I&#x27;m in BC Canada so remote is ideal if you are not close-by.  but I can come to your office for meetings if you are on the west coast.
======
lem72
Hi, I am also in BC and am currently vetting some freelancers for a web dev
project. My email is in my HN profile.

It wouldn't be a 20k project but up to possibly half that (is the offers I am
getting so far).

Talk soon, GH

~~~
threethirty
Hey Thanks a lot for replying. I tried to send you a message via the contact
form on your page, but it kept saying "message NOT sent". Not sure if you have
received it..

~~~
lem72
I didn't receive it. greg at gregharrison.ca

------
yuhong
From another thread:

 _I’m posting on a new account as I still want the company to look good in
public._

Why?

~~~
threethirty
Thanks. I've replied in that thread, but just in case: this is because I don't
want the company to have a public, "almost-broken" tag and I still have high
hope in what we are doing.

Does that make sense?

